
Ask HN: What is the best resource for understanding Ted Nelson's ZigZag? - darkhorse13
I have always been fascinated with this data structure, but the resources I found on the web are too confusing for me. I understand a few parts of it, but not enough to see the usefulness. Can anyone point me to the right direction?
======
mimixco
The usefulness is very much in doubt. A post here not long ago from a dev who
worked on Xanadu said they tried to tell Ted that tumblers, his address
locating scheme, was too brittle to use in practice. If a single character
changed in text the address would change.[0] I posit that Ted's insistence on
this storage and accessing method was part of the reason the software never
got off the ground.[1]

[0]
[http://www.xanadu.com.au/ted/XUsurvey/xuDation.html](http://www.xanadu.com.au/ted/XUsurvey/xuDation.html)

[1] [http://mimix.io/getting-to-xanadu](http://mimix.io/getting-to-xanadu)

